# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nano-Planted - Newish setup.



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm going to show off my latest project, and return to the planted aquaria world.

This is a 2g Hex, a tank I've had forever, but other than a short stint at my desk at work, has never really been used. I decided to use it as my return to planted aquaria... Its been up and running for about a month now, planting really took place on the 20/21st.

*Details:*
2G Hex walmart kit. Tossed the UGF, cut the top rim, fit a aqua-tech 5-15 HOB filter (Leftover parts after upgrading the QT) had to cut about 2" off the intake. Previous plans of setting up a nano-reef tank left me with 2 13w PC flourescents in the stock hood (It really doesn't look stock anymore, 2 PC ballasts on the front and all) The bulbs are 6500k and 6700k.

Substrate was shultz soil under 1 1/2" or so of standard river gravel, I planted the hemianthus callitrichoides and hydrocotyle in the rockwool from tropica due to previous experience with these plants not separating well from the rockwool.

*Ferts:*
DIY CO2 plumbed into the filter intake
Hagen Plant-Gro NPK (0.6 0.3 2.4) for macros
Seachem Flourish for trace
Seachem Iron
I've gone with the commercial ferts due to ease of dispensing in this size tank over the PMDD alternative. The size of the tank makes it a reasonable alternative in my eyes.

*Water conditions:*
Temp 78-80degrees F
pH 6.6
kh 80mg/L
gh 160mg/L
NO3 <5ppm
PO4 <5ppm
Fe Hagen master test kit tests never seem to actually read the iron.. No reading, I add .5ml after every water change.
Water changes are done 2x per week, top-ups are done daily due to high evap rate.

*Residents:*
Sunset honey gourami 
Amano Shrimp
2 Ottos

*Plants:*
Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'brown' 
Something else that hitched a ride with the dydrocotyle (1 sprig planted on the left side, one growing up from the hydrocotyle) Any ID's?


























What do you guys think?

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm going to show off my latest project, and return to the planted aquaria world.

This is a 2g Hex, a tank I've had forever, but other than a short stint at my desk at work, has never really been used. I decided to use it as my return to planted aquaria... Its been up and running for about a month now, planting really took place on the 20/21st.

*Details:*
2G Hex walmart kit. Tossed the UGF, cut the top rim, fit a aqua-tech 5-15 HOB filter (Leftover parts after upgrading the QT) had to cut about 2" off the intake. Previous plans of setting up a nano-reef tank left me with 2 13w PC flourescents in the stock hood (It really doesn't look stock anymore, 2 PC ballasts on the front and all) The bulbs are 6500k and 6700k.

Substrate was shultz soil under 1 1/2" or so of standard river gravel, I planted the hemianthus callitrichoides and hydrocotyle in the rockwool from tropica due to previous experience with these plants not separating well from the rockwool.

*Ferts:*
DIY CO2 plumbed into the filter intake
Hagen Plant-Gro NPK (0.6 0.3 2.4) for macros
Seachem Flourish for trace
Seachem Iron
I've gone with the commercial ferts due to ease of dispensing in this size tank over the PMDD alternative. The size of the tank makes it a reasonable alternative in my eyes.

*Water conditions:*
Temp 78-80degrees F
pH 6.6
kh 80mg/L
gh 160mg/L
NO3 <5ppm
PO4 <5ppm
Fe Hagen master test kit tests never seem to actually read the iron.. No reading, I add .5ml after every water change.
Water changes are done 2x per week, top-ups are done daily due to high evap rate.

*Residents:*
Sunset honey gourami 
Amano Shrimp
2 Ottos

*Plants:*
Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'brown' 
Something else that hitched a ride with the dydrocotyle (1 sprig planted on the left side, one growing up from the hydrocotyle) Any ID's?


























What do you guys think?

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Andy,
the tank looks good!
Did the plants fill in anymore since the first photo?

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Mike: Yep the hydrocotyle verticillata is much lower and has about doubled in diameter - HC doesn't appear to have spread - until you take a top down look - its EVERYWHERE in the gravel, just poking through here and there. The new LED lighting has really gotten the HC into high gear (slow growth - phhhhhbt!)

Now I just need to put the digital camera back together - so I can take some new pics with the new lighting. 

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG, you're using LED's? How about some pics of that when you get going? How did you set it up?

BTW, that hitchiker sprig looks like Cardamine lyrata to me. Not a bad plant if you can keep it under control-- It's a weed amongst weeds









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Wheeler:
> OMG, you're using LED's? How about some pics of that when you get going? How did you set it up?


Pics are coming - details are available here on AB in the hardware forum - under LED lighting. I'll probably hold off until my new LEDs arrived (Just bought/ordered from 4 different places - I should get _something_ decent!)

And there's more details in the APD archives at http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/ discussion started in late december and continues...

Thanks for the guess on the mystery sprig - I have a feeling your right... Oddly it's not doing so well...

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh that's you talking about LEDs. Yeah, I've been following APD, but I didn't see the thread here-- I'll check it out, thanks!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------

